# Meet The loggers



## luvatenor (Jun 10, 2011)

In the past I noticed that some of the logging crews on Ax-men appeared at some event for the public to meet them. Are any such events scheduled this summer and where-Thanks


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Jun 16, 2011)

If such a thing is scheduled, it will be listed on the history channel website.


----------



## PappaWheelie (Jun 17, 2011)

Last year at the Woodsman Field Day up in Boonsville NY they had Bobby Goodson and his son. You might want to look into it one of the best events I've been to. Ill be there this year again!


----------

